# Bishop Auckland ACU



## Assamaam (May 9, 2014)

When I went to my GP and they told me that Bishop had one of the shorter waiting times for my region. I thought I would go ahead and book through them. It's now been 6 months since I've been at the clinic (in addition to my initial waiting time of getting referred to the clinic) and then Dr there has pretty much said he can't find any reason why I cannot get pregnant naturally (even though it has been confirmed both by him and an Endocrinologist that I have a hormone imbalance where I will get a period for months on end and my husband has delayed ejaculation). So he has basically told us to keep trying by ourselves and they have not offered to start any treatment on us. I dont know how long they want us to keep trying for. We've tried on 2 separate occasions for over a year with no luck. And now we've been trying for 9 months with no luck. 

I don't know what else to do. Knowing you're not getting pregnant and the specialist that is there to help is not on your side is probably one of the hardest things I've ever faced. I've been through worse things in my life but this just seems the most difficult to get over. 

Anyone else been to Bishop Auckland ACU that has had a better experience than me?


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi I'm not from your area so can't offer any advice sorry. I hear and feel your fear and frustration though so just wanted to give you a  huge . Don't know how old you are but if you're 35 or over do NOT be fobbed off. Keep asking, and if you get no joy go elsewhere. Hopefully someone from your area will be along soon who can help and advise you. Good luck! xx


----------



## robandkaz (Jun 30, 2014)

so sorry to hear your not happy and the way its being handled seems a little a miss.
Would changing to a new hospital be worth looking into

James cook at middlesborough has been superb for us and after a bad time elsewhere I cant say just how good they have been and very quick to deal with us


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

i was at bishop originally. i found them to be ok. however found the actual clinic v claustrophobic with no windows or anything which didnt help when i was stressed! im sure nice guidelines is something like if uv been trying for more than 2 years that u r entitled to ivf. google it and see. 
i was referred to james cook from that after finding male factor was the problem x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it might be bad timing but keep phoning to rind them that you're still waiting for a treatment schedule.  We had our ICSI at Centre for Life Newcastle
We were at the top of the waiting list but THEN had to wait a further 6 months to get a sperm donor match...then we had to wait a FURTHER 10 months for the new financial year as there was no one cash in our pct pot! But CFL made our dreams come true
Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Assamaam (May 9, 2014)

Just putting an update incase anyone was looking into Bishop. I thought the place was a total waste of my time. 
The nurses were lovely but I cannot say the same about the consultant. After not seeing me for 4 months (as they forgot to book my follow up appointments in even after consistently calling) the consultant told me that in order to get my cycles regular he would like to put me on birth control pills for 3 months. Totally counter productive. I told him I was still having random bleeds and he literally rolled his eyes in front of me and my husband and dismissed the bleeds telling me it was ok as it was still classed as a 28 day cycle. Less than a week later I was in the hopital for an ectopic pregnancy which was why I was having the random bleeding on that occassion. He completely dismissed me when I was telling him of my symptoms and said I was bleeding and in pain as my lining was shedding off at different intervals and that is why I need the birth control. Overall, the consultant is patronising and very dismissive and I wish I had more interaction with the senior nurse than I did him as she seemed very invested in the people that she treated. I have moved to centre for life and had an appointment this week which I am so much happier with already. They have already identified treatment and I am due back in less than a month to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Shell1007 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am with bishop acu and I am on my 3rd month waiting for a hsg scan. They checked my bloods so I know I'm not ovulating and it's driving me mad as its really frustrating for anyone going through it. They just seem to drag their feet but I'm unsure on how to change hospitals.  They have offered me 4 to 6 goes of iui but need the scan first. It's heartbreaking enough what we're going through never mind being. Has anyone else changed their hospital?


----------



## robandkaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Shell speak to your Doctor as they can refer you to another Clinic of your choice


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your experiences! I couldn't fault bishop ACU, from first appt to appt with Mr Mostafa from Hartlepool ARU, for Ivf, was 7months. During my time at ACU they did monthly blood tests to track fsh/lh, had my hsg (at Darlington), various other tests, scans and 2 consultation appts, plus a couple nurse appts, before I met Mr Mostafa!


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

To echo the other ladies, your GP should be able to refer you to a different clinic. It's a stressful, overwhelming & tiring experience at the best of times. Feeling good about your clinic should be a given.

There's a lot to chose from, but don't all treat every problem or offer all treatments, have a look on the HFEA website. Among them Darlington, Hartlepool, QE Gateshead, and then obviously the juggernauts that are Centre for Life & James Cook.

We are with CFL and they've been great with us, but I've heard from other ladies that they're quite rigid with their protocols and don't tend to give much room for adjustment. A friend of mine is a patient at James Cook and can't fault them.

Wishing you the very best of luck xxxx


----------

